# Forgot to submit my tax return will I be fined?.



## stevie g (1/12/15)

I forgot to file via efiling. I'm going to do it tonight when I get home.

Does anyone know if I'm going to incur a fine since the deadline was 27th november?.


----------



## Riaz (1/12/15)

You might be subject to a small fine


----------



## Marzuq (1/12/15)

yes there is a fine for late submission but i have heard of persons getting out of the fine by going in and explaining the late submission provided it wasnt long overdue.


----------



## stevie g (1/12/15)

thanks guys.


----------



## jlw777 (1/12/15)

About R250 per late return


----------

